# Feeder question



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree but some people have a fenced in yard with apple tree's that the deer can not get to, like the neighbor. Other people have some apple tree's in the yard with not enough deer in the area to eat them all. It will end up with other critters after the apples that you do not want around you house. There is not much you can do about it. It was okay to sell them or just use them as deer feed.


----------



## luv2hunt88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Some of the paranoia we have over bird feeders is not right. This baiting ban has gone too far... 
The diseases have always been here and always will be no matter what is done about it.


----------

